# [ODMP] New Hartford Police Department, New York ~ February 27, 2006



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

A Police Officer with the New Hartford Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 27, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18181*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Joseph Corr 
*New Hartford Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Monday, February 27, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, February 27, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large

Officer Corr was shot and killed following a vehicle pursuit of four men who had just robbed a jewelry store. The vehicle was pursued down Route 5 until it crashed into a service station gas pump. As the suspects exited the vehicle they opened fire on the responding officers, fatally wounding Officer Corr.

One of the suspects was apprehended but the other three fled on foot and remain at large.

Officer Corr had served with the New Hartford Police Department for 6 years. He is survived by his wife, infant daughter, and parents.

Agency Contact Information
New Hartford Police Department
32 Kellogg Road
New Hartford, NY 13413

Phone: (315) 724-7111

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

